
Internet Society: U.S. ban of TikTok and WeChat is direct attack on the Internet - danyork
https://www.internetsociety.org/news/statements/2020/internet-society-u-s-administration-ban-of-tiktok-and-wechat-is-a-direct-attack-on-the-internet/
======
tssva
"If the Administration wanted to support an open Internet, it would have
avoided this route; rather, it would have first tried to understand how such
actions may affect the Internet and conducted an impact assessment."

If only the Internet Society had followed this advice before trying to sell
the org domain.

